

Show HN: Route Your Bluetooth Low Energy Hardware out to the Internet - iamflimflam1
https://www.nodule.io

======
iamflimflam1
We're in alpha/beta at the moment, but everything should be functional.

You can download the mobile apps and use your phone as a bridge from your
Bluetooth Low Energy devices out to the nodule server. From there you can
drive the device using HTML and Javascript.

BTW - my email is in my profile if you want to get in touch.

~~~
lifeeth_
Great product - Will be really handy in BLE firmware development as well I
guess. Somehow I thought this was an implementation of "IPv6 over Bluetooth
Smart" though :)

~~~
iamflimflam1
Thanks!

I had a real struggle with the title as I'm finding it difficult to articulate
what the product is...

------
janekm
Your graphics on the home-page confused me into thinking that you are using
Raspberry Pi's as the bridge (yeah, I didn't look carefully enough). But that
would be a good idea as that could be easier than having to dedicate a phone
to the task (especially if you make a downloadable image that just runs your
code automatically).

The "noble" node.js package is quite nice:
[https://github.com/sandeepmistry/noble](https://github.com/sandeepmistry/noble)

Sadly Bluetooth LE on Linux (at least with noble) is not terribly good
(compared to iOS) though it may have improved since I last tried...

~~~
jsingleton
That's also the old Pi [0]. The new ones look a bit different [1,2]. :)

[0]
[https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/model-b/](https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/model-b/)

[1] [https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/model-b-
plus/](https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/model-b-plus/)

[2] [https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-
pi-2-model-b/](https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-pi-2-model-b/)

------
xasos
What kind of security measures do you have in place to prevent from malicious
attacks?

~~~
iamflimflam1
All the coms runs over https or wss and access is controlled by tokens that
can be invalidated.

But security is a big issue in this area. If you have any suggestions on what
we should be doing then it would be great to have some input.

------
iamflimflam1
Though some people might be interested in the stats from being on the front
page of Hacker News: [http://blog.nodule.io/blog/2015/08/17/2015-08-17-the-
hacker-...](http://blog.nodule.io/blog/2015/08/17/2015-08-17-the-hacker-news-
effect.html)

------
louprado
Many of us have older phones and tablets at home, so this approach makes
sense. Will you also allow the user to turn on the camera or microphone ? That
feature is relevant when integrating with BTLE security sensors.

BTW, my company makes a garage door opener App, GarageMate, and we will look
into integration soon.

~~~
iamflimflam1
That's a really interesting idea, up to know we've been purely thinking about
the BTLE environment, but it would be cool to expose sensors on the actual
phone as well.

------
hoopism
I enjoyed this as well... Struggling to find applications off the top of my
head but it's a nice implementation.

Some use cases on the site would be a nice addition.

~~~
iamflimflam1
That's a great idea - we're quite early stage just getting the tech side of
things working nicely. I guess it is probably completely wrong, building
something and then looking for problems to solve...

